# Moving to Tokyo...



## TravelMom

Hello Folks,

Excited to move to Tokyo in Dec 2011 but now that the initial thrill has subsided, I am overwhelmed at the prospect of choosing the school/neighborhood for us to live. Ideally we would like to find a neighborhood near Jr.'s school and hubby's workplace (Minato-ku) but not sure if that is at all possible. But I think once we narrow down the school then we can find a home between the two.

I was shocked at the school fees and thankfully hubby's company will bear the cost of it. But I would really like a school that is not too "American" or Westernized. After reading numerous posts, it does not seem like a good idea to enroll our 9 year old in a local Japanese school. So, I would like the next best thing: find an international school that has a maximum exposure to Japanese culture and language.

These are the schools I have researched so far: St.Mary's, TIS, AJIS.
Is anyone better than the other? Any pros/cons towards each school. Any firsthand experience with kids in these schools? Any advice or recommendation would be helpful 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kathrinjapan

*schools*

Good luck with your impending move.
I have to tell you I have a 9 year old boy and we applied to ASIJ, TIS and St. Mary's. Our son Chase will be attending St. Mary's this Fall and we couldn't be happier. I have seen all three schools and you will be very pleased with all three if you get a chance to visit. We have an apartment in Nishi azabu and all three have bus stops close by. Be aware that EVERYONE seems to be on the train to ASIJ. I will just say that each of these schools have a distinct quality that is unique and different. You really need to decide which school is the right one for your child. We felt in the end that St. Mary's is the best fit, but I loved all the schools we visited. TIS is in the city and there is comfort in that and they are probably the most "Japanese" of the international schools.

Chase starts August 24th and I am sure I will post either here or in my blog about our school experiences. Let me know if you want to stay in touch. I can't say I will have a lot of advice or wisdom since I myself will not be in Japan until August 9th, but I can share some of my growing pains with you.

Kathryn

(my blog is on wordpress)
lostinrelocation





TravelMom said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Excited to move to Tokyo in Dec 2011 but now that the initial thrill has subsided, I am overwhelmed at the prospect of choosing the school/neighborhood for us to live. Ideally we would like to find a neighborhood near Jr.'s school and hubby's workplace (Minato-ku) but not sure if that is at all possible. But I think once we narrow down the school then we can find a home between the two.
> 
> I was shocked at the school fees and thankfully hubby's company will bear the cost of it. But I would really like a school that is not too "American" or Westernized. After reading numerous posts, it does not seem like a good idea to enroll our 9 year old in a local Japanese school. So, I would like the next best thing: find an international school that has a maximum exposure to Japanese culture and language.
> 
> These are the schools I have researched so far: St.Mary's, TIS, AJIS.
> Is anyone better than the other? Any pros/cons towards each school. Any firsthand experience with kids in these schools? Any advice or recommendation would be helpful
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## TravelMom

Hi Kathryn,

Thank you so much for your reply. I would love to stay in touch. Being so far away, it is hard to anticipate what to expect and getting ANY information from people going through the same experience is helpful.

My husband is currently in Japan and we plan to visit for a week in August. I am hoping to see all three schools in that timeframe and decide. Hoping they accept students midyear as well, so keeping my fingers crossed.

Your blog was interesting and I totally can relate to some of the issues you are going through....especially the frustration on spouses part of it ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I have to tell you I laughed out loud when I read that your husband is already in Japan. As you may have read, mine has been there since January and it has been a true journey. I will let you know when my frustration abates a little, but there appears to be no signs of this yet. 

We are in the middle of a negotiation for a renting tenant for our home in Atlanta, GA. Where are you all living now? Do you only have 1 son? I only have Chase and he has been terrific. We did our 1 week of visiting schools at the end of May and had a good time. It was stressful but really good for Chase to see Tokyo for the first time and start thinking about our next move.

The last things I would like to have resolved before our move would be having the house either sold/rented and moving our "storage items" to my parents home at the end of this month. After these things I think I will feel a little breathing space.

All three of the schools we have been talking about have rolling admissions so that is a non issue for those schools as well as probably other international schools. I don't know about you, but 3 was probably my limit when it came to the application processes.

During our weeklong visit, it was VERY helpful to me to explore our apartment complex, meet neighbors, find out who had kids, walk the neighborhood and get a general feeling for the area. I don't know how your husband is living, but mine is in an unfurnished apartment with only a futon and stool. However, our things are on a very slow boat to Japan adn when it will arrive, who knows (another point of frustration from my husband). A note for you, is if you are able to bring things from where you are coming from make sure you talk to your movers about transit times and customs policies and all that business and then add another 2 weeks or so to plan your Pack-for-Japan date.

I am running off to have lunch with friends now, but I wanted to shoot you a note.
Will try to touch base again later.
kathryn




TravelMom said:


> Hi Kathryn,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. I would love to stay in touch. Being so far away, it is hard to anticipate what to expect and getting ANY information from people going through the same experience is helpful.
> 
> My husband is currently in Japan and we plan to visit for a week in August. I am hoping to see all three schools in that timeframe and decide. Hoping they accept students midyear as well, so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Your blog was interesting and I totally can relate to some of the issues you are going through....especially the frustration on spouses part of it ;-)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TravelMom

Hi Kathryn,

Yes, we have only one son, 9 years old and we live in Minneapolis. 
Planning to go to Tokyo in August to check out the three schools and finalise the house/apartment.

BTW for your child's school supplies and uniforms, are you going to buy them in the US or do it directly through the school in Tokyo?

We too plan to put our house on the market/rent if it does not sell so it is going to be an interesting few weeks ahead!
Are you all packed are ready to travel?

TravelMom


----------



## Kathrinjapan

We'll be in Tokyo August 10th for good. Let me know if you are around. I might have mentioned before, our apartment is in Nishi Azabu aka "the Gaijin Ghetto". We are walking distance from the Grand Hyatt Roppongi so if you find you have time and want to get together I would be happy to meet with you and we could easily rendezvous there just you and me or with the boys! Given we have an empty apartment I will be happy to have an excuse to get out.

I am not planning on stocking up on school supplies (although I thought about it), but at St. Mary's they require jacket, tie, white button shirt and med-grey slacks and dress shoes. I am planning to purchase shirt, jacket, shoes (2 pair) and slacks here in States. The school issued Chase a school crest to be sewn on jacket and issued him a red tie. Other items I prefer to purchase here because Chase is a big kid for his age and if I need alterations or bigger sizes I want to get it done here. Everyone says it is tough to find larger sizes in Japan. I swear, I don't understand how everyone stays so small given all the delicious food and smells.

As far as ASIJ is concerned I don't think they require uniforms so that's a whole different situation.

TIS does have uniforms but as I recall they are more casual and bought through the school or perhaps even Land's End.

Good luck closing on the house/apartment. I hope you have a better housing market in Minneapolis than we have here in Atlanta. We have had many offers to rent and no offers to buy, but we have had to turn everyone down due to bad credit histories. 

Am I all packed and ready? No, although, my situation is crazy because I am in limbo waiting to find out if potential tenant wants a partially furnished home or not. If not, then I have to send things to my parents home on the 27th of this month! Are you all planning on shipping any of your things to Japan from America? I don't know if you read my warning in my blog, but keep in mind, that movers will tell you 6-8 weeks during peak summer season, but what they don't mention is the delays unloading (because whether your stuff is off first or last, they don't release anything until the entire shipment is unloaded off the boat) and then there are the days your things need to be examined through customs. We shipped our furniture & clothes from Atlanta on June 13th and my husband just told me we would be lucky to get our things before September. I know Minneapolis has lakes, but you need an ocean route to get to Japan so gambatte!

What is your husband doing in Japan? and are you all going to join Tokyo American Club? Do you already know any Japanese or planning to study?

Kathryn


----------



## Megu

Nishimachi International School comes recommended, too.


----------



## TravelMom

Megu said:


> Nishimachi International School comes recommended, too.


Thanks Megu. I will research into this school as well.

Kathryn: Sorry been out of touch for so long...we have been travelling 
I was wondering if you wanted to move the conversation to email. We should meet up when we move to Japan. We are looking for apartments/houses in the city area and from what the realtor has sent us they seem close to Roppongi area.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Hey! My house finally rented so I am in the middle of all that chaos. I tried sending you an email because I don't want to get overly personal on a forum nut your account wouldn't let me private message you. Go 
Ahead and send me email if you like. Happy to stay in touch and share experiences. Spending the rest of this week getting house ready. 
Kathryn

By the way, just bought a bunch of school uniform stuff. I just got 3 sets of everything and am hoping it lasts awhile. Normally I would buy more because of holes in the knees and stains, but given the fact that my wander And dryer in japan are TINY I am thinking laundry will be quite frequent.


----------



## TravelMom

Kathrinjapan said:


> Hey! My house finally rented so I am in the middle of all that chaos. I tried sending you an email because I don't want to get overly personal on a forum nut your account wouldn't let me private message you. Go
> Ahead and send me email if you like. Happy to stay in touch and share experiences. Spending the rest of this week getting house ready.
> Kathryn
> 
> By the way, just bought a bunch of school uniform stuff. I just got 3 sets of everything and am hoping it lasts awhile. Normally I would buy more because of holes in the knees and stains, but given the fact that my wander And dryer in japan are TINY I am thinking laundry will be quite frequent.


Kathryn,

I sent you a private message. Let me know if you get it....I am still finding my way through this forum 

Travelmom.


----------



## YJacketGT

Hi Kathryn, I noticed you're from Atlanta as well. I have a potential relocation that may happen in the next 3 months to Tokyo and I was wondering how much a cost of living difference do you see between the two cities. It's so hard to tell by some of the COLA calculators so I was hoping I'd be able to get some better insight from someone actually from Atlanta. I may only be there for a 1-2 year stint, but if the deal falls through, I will most likely need to start negotiating a new contract with my company for cost of living adjustments etc. They will pay for my housing but I have no idea what percentage more to ask for to account for the COLA. 20%? 50%? 100%? I'm having a hard time determining that. If anyone else on this forum might be able to help answer this question that would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance for any advice people may be able to offer me!


----------



## Kathrinjapan

*ATL-Tokyo*

Hello YJacketGT!

I know that you probably would prefer some kind of objective figure for cost of living difference between Atlanta and Tokyo. This is difficult for me to convey given that I have only been here for a little over 3 weeks and I don't know how you intend to live and if you will have children and or wife with you. 

My best advise would be for you to come out either alone or with your wife and spend a few days in the city. I can touch on some of the differences I have observed since I have been here. Everything is very expensive. I would say it is more than New York and Zurich in many ways. Going to the grocery store can be shocking at times but that is getting better the more I do it. My husband and I opted to sell our vehicles and not have one here. This is a big adjustment for Atlantans since we tend to drive just to get a 1/2 block anywhere, but I have to say I thoroughly enjoy living in a walking city and not paying $80-85 everytime I fill up my SUV. 

The increase in prices you will pay at grocery stores can be partially attributed to quality of goods, whether it is imported, as well as delivery options. A lot of the groceries that cater to foreigners will actually deliver your goods to your door for you. You can save a bit going to local smaller grocers but then you need to be more Japanese savvy and willing to tote the bags. Also in the times we are in now, a lot of people here are selective about where produce and meat are coming from and sometimes you don't see that information at the smaller grocer's labels. 

If you eat out a lot just be aware that lunches are very comparable to the States and reasonable, however dinner can be very pricey.

Clothing is something most foreigners tend to buy when they are back in the States because here the clothing is sized for the average Japanese person, same going for furniture.

Utilities are a big factor and you will need to adjust your living habits with regard to heat & a/c and water usage otherwise you may be surprised with a ginormous utility bill. 

That all being said there are enormous benefits to living in Japan especially as an outsider. The quality of life here is probably better than anywhere else in the world. There is almost no crime. The food here is excellent (with a few exceptions like Mexican). You will have a tough time finding better customer service anywhere else, and the expat community here is incredibly warm, helpful, and large.

It is funny you should be chiming in right now because I was out to dinner with my husband just this past Friday evening and for the first time I was thinking about how hard it was going to be to go back to the States... especially a place like Atlanta. Sometimes I see news footage of convenience store robberies and violence in America in places that may or may not be Atlanta and from here it all seems so barbaric and uncivilized. 

Net-net, my advice to you is: if you have the opportunity to come to Tokyo and spend a few years here JUMP at the chance. Make it happen. It cannot do anything but change your life for the better. With regards to your package (coprorate), I would suggest that if your company won't let you and your spouse come here and do the appropriate fact finding, then you ask for as much as you can. BTW, my husband happens to head the Tokyo Office for Heidrick & Struggles and is the Global Supply Chain leader for the company so we are very familiar with what you are going through.

If you want to email with me directly, you can private message me and I am happy to give you my email to correspond. I also have a blog on wordpress where I am documenting my thoughts and experiences during this time. It's called lostinrelocation if you want to check it out.

lostinrelocation

If anyone from the Forum with more experience wants to add to or refute anything I have written please do. As I mentioned, I'm still a newbie just sharing some early observations with a fellow Atlantan.

Good luck. I hope this helps. I had many good friends from Georgia Tech and believe it or not, one of my neighbors in my apartment complex ended up being a Coca Cola family.

Ja mata,
Kathryn


----------



## YJacketGT

Thanks so much for the quick response. Just to give you more details about me. I am actually somewhat familiar with living in Asia as I spent every summer as a child growing up in Taipei. My mom is from Taiwan and my dad is from HK, so I am actually somewhat acclimated to the region as well as the walking city culture. I'm actually thrilled at the prospect of not driving. I'm also fluent in writing and reading Mandarin, so I can get by better than most expats by the kanji, but the speaking I will have to work on 

My soon-to-be wife will come along with me and she is of Korean descent. We live well, but try to be modest about our spending. Overall we try to be frugal when we can, it's just harder to gauge exactly how much of a cost gap there is with Atlanta and Tokyo which is why I'm trying to ask around on the forum. I understand it will be significant, but after your post that it can be higher than Zurich and other areas, it is giving me a better idea of where I need to be in negotiations. I'm trying to avoid negotiating something that compromises my standard of living here in Atlanta.

I don't know definitively whether I will be relocated there just yet. If it does fall into place I have the option of Singapore or Tokyo depending on what is strategic to my company. I do have some say to where I go, and I am starting to lean toward Tokyo.

I'll PM you to keep in touch with you. I really appreciate your responses and if things fall into place (like I hope they do!) I may have to ask you for advice for realtors etc! 

Lastly, Go Jackets


----------



## Kathrinjapan

That definitely tells me more! 
Let me add also that when my husband first proposed relocating I was supportive , but like you we lived well in Atlanta (Sandy Springs) and try to spend practically, and I explained that I would not move if I felt like while living in Tokyo I would have to buy generic toilet paper and never eat out. 

As to be expected, he was in preliminary talks with his company before we were able to come and spend a week here looking for apartments and do our fact-finding. It was good for me to be here because I handle all the household matters and I was able to give him a real cost of daily living perspective and when we returned, he was able to make adjustments to his package. 

Knowing the kanji is going to help a lot. My ex-brother in law is Taiwanese and I am Korean. I had Japanese tutoring before I arrived at the International Language Institute in Atlanta. I have since discovered that they use the same textbook that many of the tutors for expats here use "Japanese for Busy People". 
PS I have yet to find terrific Korean food. Nothing at least as good as So Kong Dong off Buford Hwy. 

We had 2 great realtors so just let me know when you need them. 

By the way, if you have an iPhone I have the ExpatForum app and it's a terrific way to keep up with everyone. 
All my best,
KW


----------



## Rube

Kathrinjapan said:


> You will have a tough time finding better customer service anywhere else,


There are two sides to the customer service here, when they are selling you something they are very very helpful, but the second you ask them to do something above what they normally do be prepared for them to politely tell you no way and god forbid you need to return something. I actually like the service better in the States, whensomething goes wrong here you have to talk like a yakuza to get what you deserve. 



As far as costs, I'd just guess and say it's about 10~15% more then living in an expensive city like NY or Boston.


----------



## YJacketGT

Kathrinjapan said:


> That definitely tells me more!
> Let me add also that when my husband first proposed relocating I was supportive , but like you we lived well in Atlanta (Sandy Springs) and try to spend practically, and I explained that I would not move if I felt like while living in Tokyo I would have to buy generic toilet paper and never eat out.
> 
> As to be expected, he was in preliminary talks with his company before we were able to come and spend a week here looking for apartments and do our fact-finding. It was good for me to be here because I handle all the household matters and I was able to give him a real cost of daily living perspective and when we returned, he was able to make adjustments to his package.
> 
> Knowing the kanji is going to help a lot. My ex-brother in law is Taiwanese and I am Korean. I had Japanese tutoring before I arrived at the International Language Institute in Atlanta. I have since discovered that they use the same textbook that many of the tutors for expats here use "Japanese for Busy People".
> PS I have yet to find terrific Korean food. Nothing at least as good as So Kong Dong off Buford Hwy.
> 
> We had 2 great realtors so just let me know when you need them.
> 
> By the way, if you have an iPhone I have the ExpatForum app and it's a terrific way to keep up with everyone.
> All my best,
> KW


Hmm, sounds like an interesting book to pick up if I do go out there. I'll keep you posted. It appears I can't PM until I reach some magic 5 post count.


----------



## YJacketGT

Rube said:


> There are two sides to the customer service here, when they are selling you something they are very very helpful, but the second you ask them to do something above what they normally do be prepared for them to politely tell you no way and god forbid you need to return something. I actually like the service better in the States, whensomething goes wrong here you have to talk like a yakuza to get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as costs, I'd just guess and say it's about 10~15% more then living in an expensive city like NY or Boston.


I agree with that. I think a lot of Asia is like that. Good customer service up front, but you better well make sure that's the item you want. I don't think they believe in returns in Asia


----------



## shaigill

*Tokyo in November*

Hi girls,

We are probably moving to Tokyo in November (2011), we should know for sure within the next couple of days.
We is myself, wifey and 3 girls, 7,5 & 1.
Although my job does not cover the entire cost of an international school, I get payed enough to do it ourself, so we are aiming for YIS.
However, we will be in Tokyo (Ginza) for the first 6-7 months, and only after that we can move to Yokohama.
We have done some research, but more information is always welcome.
First question that we have, is weather to commute with the girls everyday to YIS, or enroll them to a school in Tokyo first, or maybe home-school for a while, and then move them to YIS?
Would that commute be best via the train/subway or a car might be better?

We have many questions, but just wanted to introduce ourselves first. This is great forum and great members, as far as we could read, and we are fortunate to have all of you and all of this helpful info.

Thanks,

Shelly & Shai


----------

